# Smps From Perry (pps)



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am running behind on just about everything these days, or so it seems, i got my SMPFS from PAW PAW a week ago, i asked if i could review it, Perry told me to be honest so here goes!
it is really schweet, it is by far the smallest PFS i have held in my hands, so small in fact i did not expect it to work well? even though i can shoot flat shooters, the bands just seem big in relation to its very small size.
i do have 1 area Mr. sailor can improve upon, my shooter came with a blue off brand flat band, it does ok, but a bit slow for blue bands, or thera of any color for that matter.
after a few shots with the blue i replaced the bands with almost every set i had, you know, just having fun, i wish i would have taken before photos because Perry does do really nice work, excellent finish, really nice tie offs, plus he holds all his ties with no knots, he uses tubing to secure at the fork and pouch nicely done.
i shot 2040,1842, 1745, tex's latex, gold, black and blue thera i expected the frame to be uncomfortable with the heavier bands, but no, a single thumb brace where he molds the brace really works well and aide's in the more natural style of shooting. i settled with thera blue just because i have not really used thera blue, and have BB'S and 1/4" steel i dont get a chance to shoot, it is a very well made and effective shooter. congrats and thanks PAW on a job well done.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Mark,

Thanks for the great review! Only one small mistake... I'm Perry, not Peter... lol...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the great review! Only one small mistake... I'm Perry, not Peter... lol...


ohhhhhhh is my face red you of course are right, hahahahahhaha i was even going to mention we had 2 vendors named Perry sorry my friend, many apologies!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the great review! Only one small mistake... I'm Perry, not Peter... lol...


huh? what?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the great review! Only one small mistake... I'm Perry, not Peter... lol...


ohhhhhhh is my face red you of course are right, hahahahahhaha i was even going to mention we had 2 vendors named Perry sorry my friend, many apologies!
[/quote]

You can call me anything brother as long as you call me for supper! lol... No problem!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the great review! Only one small mistake... I'm Perry, not Peter... lol...


ohhhhhhh is my face red you of course are right, hahahahahhaha i was even going to mention we had 2 vendors named Perry sorry my friend, many apologies!
[/quote]

You can call me anything brother as long as you call me for supper! lol... No problem!
[/quote]danks!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i am running behind on just about everything these days, or so it seems, i got my SMPFS from PAW PAW a week ago, i asked if i could review it, Perry told me to be honest so here goes!
> it is really schweet, it is by far the smallest PFS i have held in my hands, so small in fact i did not expect it to work well? even though i can shoot flat shooters, the bands just seem big in relation to its very small size.
> i do have 1 area Mr. sailor can improve upon, my shooter came with a blue off brand flat band, it does ok, but a bit slow for blue bands, or thera of any color for that matter.
> after a few shots with the blue i replaced the bands with almost every set i had, you know, just having fun, i wish i would have taken before photos because Perry does do really nice work, excellent finish, really nice tie offs, plus he holds all his ties with no knots, he uses tubing to secure at the fork and pouch nicely done.
> ...


Just to give an update on bands... I really appreciate the good review, and have started equipping all new slingshots with Tex-Shooters flatbands or tubes and his flat leather pouches.

Perry
Pawpawsailor


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Those Sweet Midget Pickle Fork Shooters are the best in town. If you want to try PFing this is the shooter to start with. It's keeps your digits out of harms way.
I shot it and others all day today and it is exceedingly accurate if used with a point and shoot technique (and also in my goofy style). Point your thumb, draw, turn the pouch and pop the can. Just remember to twist the pouch! I just annihilated several knickerbeans with it, in the dark with only a pool light. It's aces in my book!

Edit: I banded the SMPFS with two of Tex's products. The Tex-tubes and his flats. Both about 6 to 7 inches from pouch tie to fork.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Nice slingshot!! But I also give two thumbs up for somebody else with the name "Perry"!!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Very Nice slingshot!! But I also give two thumbs up for somebody else with the name "Perry"!!


Thanks for the "thumbs up" for the Sweet Midgets and the name... I have one of your Rough and Ready's that I got on a trade for one of my Sweet Midgets. It is very well made, though a little larger than I am used to.


----------

